# my first growroom



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 8, 2015)

Feel free to give suggestions if you know of any way I could make my room better or more efficient.  
I'm gonna be doing a Super soil grow. 5 gal pots for veg. than transplanting to 7gal for flower. Im gonna plant 12 plants per month so I harvest monthly. I wanna spread out the work since I have a full time job.
The room size is about 20' x 12'. I'm building a wall across 1/4 of the room with sliding doors giving me a veg. closet with interior dimensions of 4 1/2' x 12'. the closet will have three 600watt lights. That leaves me with a flower room with dimensions of 14 1/2' x 12' and there will be six 1000 watt lights in there. 
All the lights will be vented with two 6 in 435CFM fans. 
In the winter the heat from the lights will be vented into the house through ducts and vents. in the summer ill suck cool air from the basement and exhaust It outside. 
To cool the room ill have a 14000BTU ac unit in the basement. There will be three 6in fans on thermostats to suck air from the basement up too the room. In the ceiling of the grow room there will be vents to let hot air to rise into the attic. 
This is my first room actually designed for growing. so let me know if I missed anything important.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2015)

How long have you been growing mj?


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 8, 2015)

Lol I gave it a go once. Grew some beautiful plants but this was back a few years. I moved around the country and couldn't grow for a while. just in the past year I moved back home purchased a house and now I'm going all in. But for growing plants I have been gardening since I was a kid. I'm 26 now.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2015)

how many strains are you going to run at the time?
You going to hand water?
you going to be doing plant work in the flower area?


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 8, 2015)

Ill be doing one strain until I get the hang of everything.
Ill be hand watering until I can afford a drip setup. 
Plants will be on wheels for easy moving and the room is off the kitchen so ill be doing the plant work there.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2015)

I think you are reaching tooo big for just starting out. With the size flower room you are looking at lighting, you will need at least 6 1000w HPS lights. Even doing 1 plant per month will get very involved by month 6. You will also need a good drying and curing space, a cloning, and a good work space. I would cut the spaces down some. 

I don't know how you have the space configured but I would make the first room you walk in to, the work/clone/veg space. Then have a doorway to the flowering space so that the flowering space isn't disturbed by your coming and going to get to the veg/clone/harvesting work. You won't need the 4.5'x12' space for vegging as you will have no more than 2 plants at a time vegging in that space (unless you have 10' ceilings and plan to grow small trees). However, you can use 4'x3' for vegging, with plenty of space, and have the rest of the 4'x9' space for a work/cloning space.

I would also look at building easily movable, reflective partitions to close off the plants into individual areas of 4'x4' for flowering. As the room is filled, you can move the partitions back to allow better air flow. You are looking at a very significant electricity usage when it is running at capacity. Is this going to be for personal and local sale? or are you going commercial? Legal grow state?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2015)

I agree with everything that hush has said.  In addition, I want to talk about how much time and effort it takes to grow on the scale you are talking about.  Every single plant needs individual care.  Working full time, I just don't see you having the time to take care of 50+ plants.  This is not like growing veggies or ornamentals--cannabis can be tricky and there are a hundred things along the way to trip you up.  

I am not trying to discourage you from growing, but like hush said, I would scale it back, especially as you are a new grower.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 9, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> I think you are reaching tooo big for just starting out. With the size flower room you are looking at lighting, you will need at least 6 1000w HPS lights. Even doing 1 plant per month will get very involved by month 6. You will also need a good drying and curing space, a cloning, and a good work space. I would cut the spaces down some.
> 
> I don't know how you have the space configured but I would make the first room you walk in to, the work/clone/veg space. Then have a doorway to the flowering space so that the flowering space isn't disturbed by your coming and going to get to the veg/clone/harvesting work. You won't need the 4.5'x12' space for vegging as you will have no more than 2 plants at a time vegging in that space (unless you have 10' ceilings and plan to grow small trees). However, you can use 4'x3' for vegging, with plenty of space, and have the rest of the 4'x9' space for a work/cloning space.
> 
> I would also look at building easily movable, reflective partitions to close off the plants into individual areas of 4'x4' for flowering. As the room is filled, you can move the partitions back to allow better air flow. You are looking at a very significant electricity usage when it is running at capacity. Is this going to be for personal and local sale? or are you going commercial? Legal grow state?




I have 6 quantum 1000's for flower and 3 quantum 600's for veg. Drying and curing will be downstairs. Cloning is a small space and I can work in the kitchen. The rooms door is an exterior house door and its right off the kitchen. I'm living solo so I wont have to listen to a nagging girlfriend lol.
I'm getting a new 200 amp service installed and a time of use meter. It should be right around $250/month to run the lights. 
I'm in a medical card state. The room will be tight I know this but ill be planting 12 a month so if on month 3 the plants are to big I will stop planting. Or I can swap the bulbs in the 600's and use that to flower a few plants.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 9, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I agree with everything that hush has said.  In addition, I want to talk about how much time and effort it takes to grow on the scale you are talking about.  Every single plant needs individual care.  Working full time, I just don't see you having the time to take care of 50+ plants.  This is not like growing veggies or ornamentals--cannabis can be tricky and there are a hundred things along the way to trip you up.
> 
> I am not trying to discourage you from growing, but like hush said, I would scale it back, especially as you are a new grower.



I know growing is a lot of work. But tending to the plants needs I thought was actually easy. The part im worried about is when 12 plants need to be cut down then 12 plants need to be transplanted. After transplanting 12 plants need to be pruned, then I need to clone some of those cuttings. Then 12 rooted clones have to be potted. After all the plants are good I have to mix up 4 new batches of soil and deal with the drying plants. And everything in between from maintenance and cleaning to re ordering and picking up supplies.

So making a nice schedule trying to break all that down over a period of time is what Ill work on.


----------



## zem (Dec 9, 2015)

I think that caring for such a scale grow is possible after you get experienced a little bit, maybe try a couple of grows with a couple of 600w then scale up, but for an experienced grower, i see no trouble taking care of such a size grow in one's free time


----------



## yarddog (Dec 9, 2015)

I won't lie, my 5 girls ran me ragged a few times.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 9, 2015)

yeah what Yarddog said... my last grow was only 12 plants, i rotated 3 a month and boy was it a total pain in the *** to keep up on at that point, honestly if you only have free time and no assistance i wouldnt rotate every month, do it every other month so you arnt run ragged before the room is even full, what ever you choose to do just remember it IS a lot of work and it does take dedication so if you start to get overwhelmed, take a step back and scale down a tad, 12 per month is kinda crazy to do all on your own especially once you start to harvest and have to take care of new/existing plants in flower, it gets crazy quick


----------



## thursdaythunder (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey Noob, Welcome to MP. I too recently got back into indoor growing after a brief sabbatical, and a move. I quickly realized the larger scale ops just weren't feasible for me anymore. Twice the equipment, twice the time, twice the energy, and twice as many things to go wrong! 
I decided to downsize my grow by half. I now find myself enjoying it a lot more with better outcome. Althought it sounds like you have a pretty good plan at hand...I wish you the best.


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 9, 2015)

yarddog said:


> I won't lie, my 5 girls ran me ragged a few times.



You wouldn't want to hang out with me


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 10, 2015)

:yeahthat: He speaks from experience on the larger grows  I can tell you from my personal experience, I had 2 veg spaces and a clone space. I had 2 5x5 tents and one 4x4 tent that were used for flowering. I was running 9wk flowering plants so that I was rotating the 3 flower tents, one every 3 weeks. It was a full time job that was exhausting for me AND I had help with the harvesting and trimming.

I thought you were saying that you would start only 1 plant per month  If you run 12 plants per month, its going to run you into the ground doing that and working ANY other job. Please take our advice, even if you want to go big and quit your job in the future, right now start out slower so you don't crash and burn. The learning curve on this is quite large and rocky in places, and it WILL throw you some inside curve balls along the way and have you swinging for the fences. Starting out slow will make it easier to get around the curve without crashing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2015)

the_noobiest_noobster said:


> I know growing is a lot of work. *But tending to the plants needs I thought was actually easy.* The part im worried about is when 12 plants need to be cut down then 12 plants need to be transplanted. After transplanting 12 plants need to be pruned, then I need to clone some of those cuttings. Then 12 rooted clones have to be potted. After all the plants are good I have to mix up 4 new batches of soil and deal with the drying plants. And everything in between from maintenance and cleaning to re ordering and picking up supplies.
> 
> So making a nice schedule trying to break all that down over a period of time is what Ill work on.


 
No--You are starting out with a misconception.  Tending to the plants needs is not easy and it is time consuming.  Plants really need to be looked after and cared for on a daily basis.  You are talking about having 24 plants in flowering, at least 24 plants vegging and probably about 50 clones.  That in itself is almost a full time job.  We here are all speaking from experience.  And be aware that no matter how much you try it is very hard to keep a schedule like you have planned.  I also encourage you to start smaller.  Like I mentioned before, this is not like growing veggies or ornamentals.  Seriously Zem you think someone can work full time and take care of 75+ plants?   

Even though you are in a medical state, that seems like a lot of plants to have and still be legal...


----------



## zem (Dec 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Seriously Zem you think someone can work full time and take care of 75+ plants?



LOL yeah well THG I think it will be overwhelming for a newbie, thats for sure, but with someone who knows how to setup a reliable auto feeding system and with the right setup and management, yeah I think it is very possible to tend to 75+ plants at a time with one or one and a half hours per day on average. I had my greenhouse filled with 105 plants of tomatoes, cucumbers and peppers, and had my indoor growroom running, and I was able to maintain that for a while. tomatoes and cukes, need a lot of work, more than mj, but with the flood and drain systems that never failed, and raised beds and ease of access, i would walk around my gh and just trim and tend them like for fun. 

Don't get me wrong Mr. Noobster, you need to listen to experienced peeps and scale it down


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 10, 2015)

Noob you have to walk before you can run, take the sound advice and learn to grow...before you expand. It's far more complicated than having time, you have to dial your room & methods first...or be very disappointed in the results and hard work.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 10, 2015)

I work 4 days a week. So that gives three full days to do work. The days I work I will have 2 solid hours to water and check on them. I have a laid back job and can take a day off whenever as long as I get my days in. Also my job involves me sitting on my *** for 48 hours a week so the last thing I wanna do at home is sit down.

If I get held up after 2 months with 24 plants I will put a hold on cloning. Actually I just got 10 Waikiki Queen seeds yesterday in the mail. So I wont have a full 12 my first go around. I was kind of thinking of doing 8 plants per month to make the room a little less congested. Maybe ill just do that. 8 per month. 

I'm doing super soil so I only have to water straight water. Some say a small feeding at the end but by the sound of it they were using the same dirt from veg through flower. Ill be transplanting mine between cycles. That takes all the feeding scares out for the most part.

Back when I tried out growing the first time I grew one lady under reptile lights lol. she was fairly ugly. I cut her down and made 6 and grew them into some beautiful plants under a 600watt light. I was growing in dirt and not at any point did I find it labor intensive. I pruned them and cloned them. Trimming the bud is always time consuming but I will have help with that. 

Ill make sure I don't over do myself. Thanks everyone for your input. Ill be posting pics once I get the dry wall installed. Should be this weekend.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome to MP. You have had some great advice from some great growers.

The thing about growing is something always happens in each grow. It could be thrips, spider mites (we call the borg), white fly, powdery mildew, too wet, too dry, plants becoming hermaphrodite, etc... I could go on like, timer breaks, lights fall on plants, i mean something happens every grow. And it spreads... so you have to be at the top of your game to catch stuff early and they only way to do that is to start out smaller. So you can really get to know each plant.  So, I am glad you found us.. Greenest of mojo for your new grow!


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 10, 2015)

the_noobiest_noobster said:


> I work 4 days a week. So that gives three full days to do work. The days I work I will have 2 solid hours to water and check on them. I have a laid back job and can take a day off whenever as long as I get my days in. Also my job involves me sitting on my *** for 48 hours a week so the last thing I wanna do at home is sit down.
> 
> If I get held up after 2 months with 24 plants I will put a hold on cloning. Actually I just got 10 Waikiki Queen seeds yesterday in the mail. So I wont have a full 12 my first go around. I was kind of thinking of doing 8 plants per month to make the room a little less congested. Maybe ill just do that. 8 per month.
> 
> ...



Most of us aren't referring to the "time" factor, we're advising you on the "knowledge" factor. One you get a system down, then you can step your game up...but do as you'd like


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 12, 2015)

72 plants is max. if your a care taker. 12 for myself and 12 for up to 5 patients. As long as your under 90 something plants its under federal even without a med card. I wouldn't go over 48. In my town meth and heroin are so bad the authorities don't care about marijuana. And it would be 12 clones a month. Not 50.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm not worried about the plants. I just wanted to know if the grow room plan sounded solid. I'm worried about light, heat, cooling and space. Not if I'm capable to handle that many plants. We will all find out if I'm capable in the end lol.


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 12, 2015)

the_noobiest_noobster said:


> I'm not worried about the plants. I just wanted to know if the grow room plan sounded solid. I'm worried about light, heat, cooling and space. Not if I'm capable to handle that many plants. We will all find out if I'm capable in the end lol.



If you think that super soil can grow quality product, from start to finish with no nutes added,,,or checking soil condition on 48 plants at a time....or that growing is a "plug & play" hobby....well, good luck to ya :bolt:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 12, 2015)

If you are willing to step head long into this, then do a grow journal so that we can watch your progress and help you along the way. The only thing I would stress is to have your vegging/work room adjacent to the doorway going into the "complex" that way you can go in anytime and do work without having to go into the flower room as they do not like being disturbed at dark during flowering. 

Also make sure you have solid air flow going from the grow spaces to the outside to vent heat,moisture, and oxygen that will build up from the lights and plants. You also need to have as good an input of fresh air that is cool enough and has plenty of CO2 in it. It should be fresh air that isn't heavy with moisture as high moisture is bad for MJ during flowering. Maintaining the atmosphere is as important as the lighting and soil, and water.  You will either become a good, successful grower, or a sound advocate for starting out slow. It will be interesting to see which way it works out. You may end up being both


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 13, 2015)

bwanabud said:


> If you think that super soil can grow quality product, from start to finish with no nutes added,,,or checking soil condition on 48 plants at a time....or that growing is a "plug & play" hobby....well, good luck to ya :bolt:



I don't think that at all but first things first. I'm building my grow room and would like to focus on that at the moment. I'm not trying to blow off your advice.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 13, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> If you are willing to step head long into this, then do a grow journal so that we can watch your progress and help you along the way. The only thing I would stress is to have your vegging/work room adjacent to the doorway going into the "complex" that way you can go in anytime and do work without having to go into the flower room as they do not like being disturbed at dark during flowering.
> 
> Also make sure you have solid air flow going from the grow spaces to the outside to vent heat,moisture, and oxygen that will build up from the lights and plants. You also need to have as good an input of fresh air that is cool enough and has plenty of CO2 in it. It should be fresh air that isn't heavy with moisture as high moisture is bad for MJ during flowering. Maintaining the atmosphere is as important as the lighting and soil, and water.  You will either become a good, successful grower, or a sound advocate for starting out slow. It will be interesting to see which way it works out. You may end up being both



I already leaped head first into this lol. I bought a house specifically for growing and between supplies and materials im around the $10,000 mark spent. Where the door is located I cant make the first room veg with out making the room odd shaped. Ill have 6 hours when im awake when the lights are on though and clones will not be in the veg room. In the future I want to install a watering system.  
I have vented light hoods which will be vented out side. ill have hot air exhaust vents in the ceiling vented outside and floor vents for fresh air from the basement with clean air from outside. I'm in MI so humidity wont be a problem until summer. Ill have the AC and dehumidifiers going in the basement as well and fans on thermostats pulling the air into the room.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 13, 2015)

Ill start a journal tomorrow. I popped 10 fem. Waikiki Queen seeds and planted them today.


----------



## Bongofury (Dec 13, 2015)

the_noobiest_noobster said:


> Ill start a journal tomorrow. I popped 10 fem. Waikiki Queen seeds and planted them today.



Green mojo to your grow. Everyone here helps me a lot. Good luck noobiest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2015)

Green mojo my friend. You came to the right place to get help,,thats for SURE.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 14, 2015)

Just reading about this venture has me worn out...lol 
I wish you all the success in the world. One thing no one mentioned is your estimated electrical usage. You mentioned. $250/month?  I run 1000 watt HPS, 4'8 bulb T5, 2 exhaust fans along with 3 oscillating fans and my monthly cost is $200. So you might want to recalculate your cost.

Green mojo!!!


----------



## zem (Dec 14, 2015)

a sketch of your design would help. it sounds like you are relying on active intake and passive exhaust? Try and take more time taking tips to minimize the errors. on such a scale grow errors can be much more costly, I have seen several growers who managed to pick decent first grows, but yours would surely be the biggest decent first grow that i had ever seen lol i hope so, good luck!


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 15, 2015)

bud88 said:


> Just reading about this venture has me worn out...lol
> I wish you all the success in the world. One thing no one mentioned is your estimated electrical usage. You mentioned. $250/month?  I run 1000 watt HPS, 4'8 bulb T5, 2 exhaust fans along with 3 oscillating fans and my monthly cost is $200. So you might want to recalculate your cost.
> 
> Green mojo!!!



I did a quick calculation. My math could of been off but there is this thing called a "time of use meter" (I think that's the name) that my electric company hooks up. There is off peek power usage at night and on peak power usage during the day. Its12/12. The benefit is off peak power is around 5 cents per kilowatt hour. The downfall is on peak price almost doubles the normal price of power. On a regular power bill your charged an average rate between the two. Also weekends and holidays are off peak *** well.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 15, 2015)

zem said:


> a sketch of your design would help. it sounds like you are relying on active intake and passive exhaust? Try and take more time taking tips to minimize the errors. on such a scale grow errors can be much more costly, I have seen several growers who managed to pick decent first grows, but yours would surely be the biggest decent first grow that i had ever seen lol i hope so, good luck!



I tried to upload a pic. Idk what im doing wrong. In the winter the fans will pull air from the room through the lights and out of the room. Fresh air will come in through floor Vents. In summer the lights will be on a closed loop. Cool air in from the floor vents and hot air out through the ceiling vents. I installed the vents today and thought it might be more efficient to have the fans on the hot air exhaust rather than trying to push cold air into the room and mixing the hot air with the cold in the process. There will be a portable AC unit in the basement. I just insulated all the walls of the room. Interior as well. 

View attachment IMG_0514.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice the pic uploaded. That's half the room. The other side is the same Just mirrored.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 15, 2015)

imo---i love your enthusiasm and the big picture sounds awesome---i believe you will achieve your goal---ime i tell you the set up is super most important to you getting to where you want to be---with the #'s you are talking about you will need reliable drainage for water overflow accidents etc---don't forget a dedicated sub panel for your electrical needs---some how some way it's best if you can tie into a 2 to 3" water waste line like for a washing machine---if you plan on ever using co2---the sliding door between veg and flower is not such a great idea---seal the room now so you are not doing the same work a second time---with such an investment in top equipment you will likely be running way too hot with only 6" venting and should consider how you will keep those rooms cool in the summer---i would go 8" air cooling---you might also re-consider transplanting idea---veg from 1-2 gal pots into final flowering 5-7 gal pots---instead of transplanting from 5 to 7 gal is waaaaay to much work for the payback---that to me just makes no sense at all---back breaking work---lastly off the top of my opinion is how you handle the odiferous scent of top shelf flowers---you will likely want a top shelf 100lb scrubber---legal or not---no reason to invite any attention from any lookie loos, popo. or possible thieves---would love to see pictures of the space---best to get the space dialed in before you start popping beans---looking forward to the show :lama:


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 17, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> imo---i love your enthusiasm and the big picture sounds awesome---i believe you will achieve your goal---ime i tell you the set up is super most important to you getting to where you want to be---with the #'s you are talking about you will need reliable drainage for water overflow accidents etc---don't forget a dedicated sub panel for your electrical needs---some how some way it's best if you can tie into a 2 to 3" water waste line like for a washing machine---if you plan on ever using co2---the sliding door between veg and flower is not such a great idea---seal the room now so you are not doing the same work a second time---with such an investment in top equipment you will likely be running way too hot with only 6" venting and should consider how you will keep those rooms cool in the summer---i would go 8" air cooling---you might also re-consider transplanting idea---veg from 1-2 gal pots into final flowering 5-7 gal pots---instead of transplanting from 5 to 7 gal is waaaaay to much work for the payback---that to me just makes no sense at all---back breaking work---lastly off the top of my opinion is how you handle the odiferous scent of top shelf flowers---you will likely want a top shelf 100lb scrubber---legal or not---no reason to invite any attention from any lookie loos, popo. or possible thieves---would love to see pictures of the space---best to get the space dialed in before you start popping beans---looking forward to the show :lama:




I like the drain idea. It would be super easy to install one. Its an old house with an open unfinished basement. There will be three 6in vents coming from the floor and two 8in for the exhaust in the ceiling. Plus the Lights will be on their own loop. I'm in the Midwest so it doesn't get crazy hot and the lights will be on at night. 8pm-8am for flower and 6pm-10pm for veg. Its rare if it get in the 90s. I'm worried about January when it gets down to -30f but with how this winter started I don't think it will get that cold. Its been 25 degrees above average. I definitely need something for smell. I'm worried about thieves. Meth and heroin use skyrocketed in the past few years and the crime rate to go with it. What does a scrubber do? I was leaning towards two 1000CFM Filters


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2015)

6pm to10pm for vegg?????? 4hrs???? I must be high and missreading. Sorry.


----------



## yarddog (Dec 17, 2015)

Maybe the op was high and missposted.


WeedHopper said:


> 6pm to10pm for vegg?????? 4hrs???? I must be high and missreading. Sorry.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah I think so. Or hes saying 6pm to 10pm the next day,,,which would be 16hrs,,,but even that to me is not enough for vegging. I have always vegged 24/0,,,no off time.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 17, 2015)

6pm to 10 am. my bad. 16/8


----------



## zem (Dec 17, 2015)

give it 24/24 for best vegging, no less than 18/6


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2015)

Yep,,,24 hrs a day vegg. I definitely dont understand the 16/8 time.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 19, 2015)

Because Ill be on a time of use meter ill save a lot of money. The dark period will be during the hottest part of the day so less AC and less power consumption during on peak. I grew 16/8 before and everything turned out fine. Plants do fine outside with out 24 hours of light. Ill do an experiment. Ill put half under 16/8 and half under 18/6 and see the growth difference. I cant see there being much of a difference though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2015)

Your call Bro,,almost everyone on this forum will tell you to vegg 24hrs,,whats that tell you? But,,,to each his own.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 19, 2015)

18/6 is the least I would recommend, imo


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 20, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Your call Bro,,almost everyone on this forum will tell you to vegg 24hrs,,whats that tell you? But,,,to each his own.



the worst that can happen is they will grow slower. I would love to do 24 hours but ill save a lot on power doing 16/8. since I'm just starting though ill do the first batch on 24hr light. the second batch ill do 20/4, and the third ill do 16/8. ill put it in my journal. I should really get on that. my seedlings are almost a week old.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2015)

Ill be watchen. Best of Green Mojo to yas.


----------



## zem (Dec 20, 2015)

yeah they will grow very slowly. vegging time is normally between 18 and 24 hours of light per day. doing 16, you are slowing things down a lot. growers are normally looking for plants to veg more to produce more


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 21, 2015)

This kind of lighting schedule is going to produce tremendous amount of stretch with these plants. The cost savings will be traded off to the loss of yield at the end. This is being penny wise and pound(or ounce) foolish. But many people mistake stretch for growth and believe they are doing the right thing, but then cant understand why they cant get the yields that others get. This is just my opinion though


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> This kind of lighting schedule is going to produce tremendous amount of stretch with these plants. The cost savings will be traded off to the loss of yield at the end. This is being penny wise and pound(or ounce) foolish. But many people mistake stretch for growth and believe they are doing the right thing, but then cant understand why they cant get the yields that others get. This is just my opinion though




ostpicsworthless:

call me crazy but---you all are bickering over veg times (some only learn thru their mistakes) and the noob noobster doesn't even have his room dialed in yet---think we may have a case of putting the cart before the horse going on here---let's not overlook the issues he is going to have running atleast 2 different sizes of ducting---just sayin'


----------



## zem (Dec 21, 2015)

Noobster, did you check what the power usage for T5 lights would be in that veg closet instead of 3x600w? you might be able to cut down on power using T5s instead of lessening veg time. I didn't go and do the maths, but a general rule for HPS is no less than 50w per squared foot minimum for flowering. I don't recall the exact recommendation for best vegging but it's much less than that, look it up in the light section stickies. Do your maths properly and trying to step over the rules is like trying to break laws of science. as OS said, you have a lot more to dial in than just the vegging period. pics and more effort in explaining how everything is being setup will help experienced growers identify possible errors, and there could be a thousand of those unchecked


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 23, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> ostpicsworthless:
> 
> call me crazy but---you all are bickering over veg times (some only learn thru their mistakes) and the noob noobster doesn't even have his room dialed in yet---think we may have a case of putting the cart before the horse going on here---let's not overlook the issues he is going to have running atleast 2 different sizes of ducting---just sayin'



Whats wrong with 2 different size ducting? As long as you can do simple math its not difficult to figure out.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

the_noobiest_noobster said:


> Whats wrong with 2 different size ducting? As long as you can do simple math its not difficult to figure out.



math is not my strong point---i just offering some suggestions to make your life a bit easier and you to have a tight room---you will also benefit from negative pressure in your rooms with the same size ducting----what benefit do you receive from using different size ducting???---what's the reason for different sized ducting????---same size ducting all around will prevent excess noise and over worked wear and tear on your inline fans


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 23, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> math is not my strong point---i just offering some suggestions to make your life a bit easier and you to have a tight room---you will also benefit from negative pressure in your rooms with the same size ducting----what benefit do you receive from using different size ducting???---what's the reason for different sized ducting????---same size ducting all around will prevent excess noise and over worked wear and tear on your inline fans



I wanted to spread out the cold air intakes across one side of my room coming through the floor. I went with two 8in in the ceiling for two air filters. There will actually be four 6in intake floor vents and two 8in exhaust ports in the ceiling. The lights will be on their own loop. since its winter I wont need the 8in exhausts yet. I will pull air out of the room through the lights and blow it into the house. cold air will come up through the floor vents to even the pressure.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 24, 2015)

zem said:


> Noobster, did you check what the power usage for T5 lights would be in that veg closet instead of 3x600w? you might be able to cut down on power using T5s instead of lessening veg time. I didn't go and do the maths, but a general rule for HPS is no less than 50w per squared foot minimum for flowering. I don't recall the exact recommendation for best vegging but it's much less than that, look it up in the light section stickies. Do your maths properly and trying to step over the rules is like trying to break laws of science. as OS said, you have a lot more to dial in than just the vegging period. pics and more effort in explaining how everything is being setup will help experienced growers identify possible errors, and there could be a thousand of those unchecked



I wanted to try out some t5s but it wasn't in the budget. I already had the 600's so ill be using them until I can afford t5s. I have a 2 foot 4 bulb t5 on the seedlings. I bought that for the cloner.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm gonna be changing the layout a bit. Ill be dividing the room in half for an even size veg and flower room with the door into the veg area. The pictures are of the flower side. the veg side will be a mirror of the flower room.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm having issues putting up pics. I select my attachments and hit upload and nothing happens.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 24, 2015)

Never mind. I just wasn't being patient enough. 

View attachment IMG_0544.jpg


View attachment IMG_0545.jpg


View attachment IMG_0543.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 24, 2015)

So far so good. 10 out of 10. I got the seeds from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com They are at least twice the size now. The picture I took today wouldn't upload. 

View attachment IMG_0536.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice


----------



## zem (Dec 24, 2015)

nice noobster. try open pics with paint, resize to 40% then upload. you are probably surpassing the maximum file size limit


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 24, 2015)

tall. fans on? looks like a good start.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 24, 2015)

grass hopper said:


> tall. fans on? looks like a good start.



Fan is on. It was my first time using T5 lighting and I had it a little high I think.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 24, 2015)

zem said:


> nice noobster. try open pics with paint, resize to 40% then upload. you are probably surpassing the maximum file size limit



Thanks for the tip


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 24, 2015)

week and a half since they sprouted 

View attachment IMG_0542.jpg


----------



## zem (Dec 25, 2015)

Good sprouting! there is quite some stretching occurring there Get the lights as close as possible without burning the seedlings, then at transplant, carefully bury the stem up the stretched area. That's the trade-off everyone was talking about, light/stretch


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 25, 2015)

I think I'm just gonna throw a 600w above it and dim it to 50% Its kind of tight under that 2 foot T5.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 29, 2015)

Made some progress this past weekend. Hopefully have it mud, taped, and painted next weekend. 

View attachment IMG_0563 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0562 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0561 resized.jpg


----------



## zem (Dec 29, 2015)

looks neat, green mojo for your progress


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Mar 19, 2016)

Got swamped between building the grow room and work. I had 12 plants stuck in a 4' X 5' closet and the poor ladies had a lot of stretching but I got them into the new room and they filled out alright. They needed some TLC but they are now into the bud cycle. I also transplanted them into bigger pots. I was expecting some transplant shock from what people told me but they didn't wilt at all. 

View attachment IMG_0692 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0771 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Mar 19, 2016)

I had an issue of my light cooking the top of one of my plants. The duct slipped off the fan on the one warm day we had so far this winter and when I got home the room was almost 100 degrees F. I was lucky it was only one plant. 

View attachment IMG_0756 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Mar 19, 2016)

I loaded my cloner with 12 of each. Waikiki queen and plush berry. It was my first time using a cloner and ill never go without again. This pic is of a few days ago. They need to be transplanted this weekend. 

View attachment IMG_0754 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0753 resized.jpg


----------



## zem (Mar 20, 2016)

good cloning there, congrats!


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats on the rooting clones. The aerocloners are nice when you are rooting many at a time. Love the grow room


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (May 6, 2016)

Check out my journal if you haven't already. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72855


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (May 6, 2016)

Check out my journal if you haven't already. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72855


----------

